# Mechanische Tastatur gesucht. Leise, beleuchtet und mit Handballenauflage.



## Lemiewings (17. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass das Forum voll mit Vorschlägen ist, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt den Überblick verloren .
Also ich suche wie um Titel zu lesen ist eine mechanische Tastatur, die leise und beleuchtet ist und eine Handballenauflage hat. Auf Makros lege ich keinen wert, was ich aber gut finden würde, wäre die Möglichkeit die Windows Tasten zu sperren und evtl. Multimedia tasten. Preislich hatte ich mir so 80€ vorgestellt, wenn es einen lohnenden Mehrwert gibt, vlt. auch so 100€.
Ich hatte mich schon ein wenig umgeschaut, aber keine Tastatur erfüllte alle Kriterien :-/.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Skeksis (17. November 2011)

gibt es auch schlichtweg einfach nicht.

Die Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Mionix » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard wäre noch am nächsten dran. Aber die ist a. legendär weil nie verfügbar hat b. "nur" black switches (welche ich persönlich nicht toll finde, aber da ist ja jeder anders) und c. deutlich teurer.

Das was du suchst gibt es mMn mit DE Layout einfach nicht.


----------



## OC1337 (17. November 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

klar gibt es da was:

Vengeance K90 MMO
Vengeance® K90 Performance MMO Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Vengeance Gaming Keyboards - Vengeance Gaming

Die wird ab Dezember verfügbar sein, und bis dahin bestimmt noch ein zwei Euro im Preis fallen...


----------



## moparcrazy (17. November 2011)

...und trotzdem noch deutlich über 100€ kosten!


----------



## Lemiewings (17. November 2011)

Also ich muss sagen die Vengeance hats mir angetan, trotz Preis... Aber kann mir jemand was zu den Cherry MX Red Schaltern sagen? Die sollen sich sehr leicht bzw. fast zu leicht auslösen lassen. Momentan hacke ich auf einer ausgenudelten G15 der ersten Baureihe rum wo die tasten zum teil ein wenig haken. Aber soweit ich gerade feststellen konnte (hab die gewichte von meiner Maus auf den Tasten gestapelt ) haben selbst meine ausgeleierten Rubberdome tasten etwa 60g Auslösegewicht im Gegensatz zu den 45g von den Cherry Red. Da weiß ich halt nicht ob die nicht zu leicht gängig sind.

Da sind mal wieder eure Meinungen gefragt .


----------



## s|n|s (18. November 2011)

45g sind toll! In den roten MX sind die gleichen Federn wie in den blauen oder braunen der Blackwidow, Zowie Celeritas und so ziemlich allen Filcos, die unsere Kollegen hier im Forum haben. Nur das Innenleben ist ein wenig anders. Von der reinen Kraft bis zum Auslösen der Taste ist das ziemlich gleich. Dann wird es anders durch "tactile" (braun) oder "clicky" (blau).

Meine Cherry hat auch die 45g. Wenn man die Taste bis zum Boden durchdrückt wird die benötigte Kraft eh größer. Auch bei red, braun, blue, schwarz...


----------



## gh0st76 (18. November 2011)

OC1337 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> klar gibt es da was:
> 
> ...


 
Nur das bei dem Ding auch Rubberdomes mit verbaut sind. Halt ein Hybrid. Wenn man erstmal gelernt hat wie man auf einer mechanischen richtig schreibt, dann sind sogar Blues nicht mehr so laut wie alle sagen.


----------



## Skeksis (18. November 2011)

Wo ich mir gerade den Threadtitel nochmal durchlese:

Wenn du eine günstige, beleuchtete, leise, mechanische mit Handballenauflage gefiunden hast (bei der die Switches frei wählbar) sind, dann meld dich bitte nochmal bei uns. Ich glaub hier im Forum gäbs nämlich auf der Stelle min 30 Mann die genau auf diese Tastatur seit Jahren warten, sie aber nicht bekommen. xD

Corsair hats doch auch verkackt leider. Die Tastaturen hätten echt ein Renner werden können.


----------



## Lemiewings (18. November 2011)

Fand das hier ganz schön dargestellt: Cherry Schalter (Schleichwerbung? ) .
Und das die Corsair ne Hybrid ist, hab ich mittlerweile auch gelesen. Ich meine die Tasten die dort als rubberdome ausgelegt sind bräuchte ich eh nicht oft, und das würde mich deshalb auch nicht weiter stören, aber für den Preis kann man eigtl. erwarten, dass die Tastatur "Vollmechanisch" ist .
Und ganz ehrlich. Die Hersteller können mir nicht erzählen, dass der Markt für so eine Tastatur nicht groß genug ist...


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Mit Beleuchtung sind mir nur die Décks bekannt.

Einfachste Möglichkeit wäre es auf die Beleuchtung zu verzichten.


----------



## Lemiewings (18. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit Beleuchtung sind mir nur die Décks bekannt.
> 
> Einfachste Möglichkeit wäre es auf die Beleuchtung zu verzichten.


 
Da kostet die Günstigste ja schon ~130€. Abgesehen davon finde ich die äußerst hässlich .

Und ich will doch garkeine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau oder nen Goldesel. Sondern nur eine bezahlbare Tastatur, die meine paar anforderungen erfüllt .


----------



## s|n|s (18. November 2011)

Verzichte auf die Beleuchtung und du wirst fündig. Die Puffbeleuchtung braucht eh kein Mensch. Wer guckt beim Zocken auf die Tastatur?


----------



## moparcrazy (19. November 2011)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und für mich ist meine Deck Legend Toxic eine echte Schönheit!


----------



## gh0st76 (19. November 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die ESC Taste.  Ist bei meiner 82er auch drauf.


----------



## Skeksis (19. November 2011)

Also, in dem von dir geannten Preisrahmen gibt es leider echt nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten die dir offen sind. Auf Beleuchtung wirst du verzichten müssen, da führt leider kein Weg dran vorbei. Die gängigsten Tastaturen wären:

Steelseries 6G v2 (MX Black) ~ 80,00 €
TT Meka G1 (MX Black) ~ 95,00 €
TT Meka (MX Black) sehr kompakt  ~ 70,00 €
Raptor Gaming K1(MX Black)  ~ 55,00 €

Danach wirds schon teurer:
Zowie Celeritas (MX Brown) ~ 120,00 €
Mionix Zibal 60 (MX Black) ~ 120,00 € die einzige die alle deine Ansprüche erfüllt, jedoch nie lieferbar ist.
Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate] Verschiedene Versionen  119,00 € - 129,00 €
Das Keyboard Model S Professional] Verschiedene Versionen  129,00 €

Unnd, dann natürlich noch:

Filco Majestouch 2 (MX Blue / MX Brown)  149,00 € < Das Nonplusultra.

Und dann gäbe es noch so Späße wie die Filco  Tenkeyless (ohne Numblock) über die Keyboardcompany. Aber das führt hier mMn zu weit.


----------



## s|n|s (19. November 2011)

steelseries 6Gv2 gibt es schon ab 60€

Ausser der Steelseries, der Raptor G1, der DAS Keyboard (und Filco) sind die Teile ihr Geld nicht wert. Auch eine Razer Blackwidow gibt es ab 80€ und den Preis wert.
Zowie Celeritas, TTeSports Meka G1, Mionix Zibal sind hoffnungslos überteuert.

Die DAS sollte man sich nur in der "Silent" Version holen. Statt der normalen Version lieber die günstigere Blackwidow. Auch wenn die Qualität der DAS etwas besser ist, der Aufpreis ist zu krass. Und blaue MX Liebhaber gibt es, vielen Besitzern (Mitbewohnern) sind die clickys dann auf Dauer zu laut und sie kaufen sich eine andere.

DAS Keyboard und Filco ist als erste mechanische etwas teuer. Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt. Beide haben ihre Vorzüge. PBT gegen ABS, gelasert gegen Padprinted zum Beispiel....

In diesem Sinne...Fachidiot macht Thread tot ...


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Was ist PBT und ABS?


----------



## s|n|s (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist PBT und ABS?


 
klick 

PBT ist widerstandsfähiger. ABS ist billiger und besser zu verarbeiten. Deswegen sind die meisten keycaps aus ABS (billig) und es gibt doubleshots nur aus ABS (Verarbeitbarkeit).

PBT keycaps sollen angeblich nicht so schnell abnutzen. Also die matte Oberfläche ist bei ABS keycaps schnell hochglanzpoliert duch das Tippen. Bei mir nach 4 Monaten. Bei PPBT soll das länger halten. Wie lange...


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Das mit ABS ist eher das problem. 
Und was denn Unterschied dazwischen macht.
btw Hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## s|n|s (19. November 2011)

Ach so... Acrylbutadienstyrol

PN ist angekommen. Unterschied siehe EDIT oben.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Was hat die BW(U) eigentlich?
Gänzen tun meine Tasten nicht, dafür der Rest von ihr.

Also hat alles nur was mit den kosten zu tun.


----------



## Skeksis (19. November 2011)

@ S|N|S Die Steelseries die du rausgesucht hattest ist aber QWERTY, oder täusch ich mich. Wenn er ein deutsches Layout will, wirs anscheinend teurer. Fand ich auch ärgerlich als ichs gelesen hab. 

Und ich hoffe der Fachidiot ging nicht an mich ^^ Ist nur Halbwissen was ich ausbreiten kann, aber mehr als paar aufgezählt hab ich ja nicht, welche er haben will, muss er selber rausfinen (wenn denn überhaupt eine davon), hab ja nirgendwo dazu geschrieben was ich mir holen würde, denn das sähe wieder anders aus bei mir.

Am ehesten würde ich  (wenn neu) Die Steelseries holen. Was mich immer wurmt ist das es mit deutschem Layout und den von mir bevorzugten Switches nur die Zowie gibt. Und das wir die beide für überteuert halten haben wir ja schonmal privat geklärt. xD

Wenn dann gleich richtig und die Filco einladen. Alles dazwischen sind in meinen Augen halbgare Lösungen, aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden, bzw seinen Geldbeutel entscheiden lassen. Ne andere Idee wäre halt sich nach gebrauchten umzusehen, so als Einstiegsdroge. So hab ichs mit der  Zowie ja auch gemacht, die ich für 50,- in der Bucht geschossen habe. 120,- hätt ich dafür nicht gezahlt.

Edith: Da sind ja wirklich Steelseries DE fürbisserl mehr als 60,- dabei. Cool, da muss ich ja direkt mal drüber nachdenken ob ich meiner Freundin nicht so ein Ding bestellen muss damit die G15 endlich mal den Haushalt verlässt.


----------



## s|n|s (19. November 2011)

Mit dem Fachidioten meinte ich eigentlich mich. Der Thread geht irgendwie aus den Schienen...

Die Steelseries sind meines Wissens Qwerty. Abgebildet ist _oft_ eine US ANSI, bei vielen Anbietern und vielen Tastaturen. Geliefert wird dann Qwertz ISO DE. Wer unsicher ist, hat bestimmt ein Telefon.

Wer braune switches haben will, der sollte im Moment auf "Blackwidow Stealth" warten. Günstiger wird es keine mit braunen Switches geben. Und warten tun wir doch alle gerne 


Den Gebrauchtmarkt empfehle ich auch jedes mal. Zum Ausprobieren. Aber auf mich hört ja keiner 
Hab noch eine gebrauchte G80. Auch Black Switches. 10,-€....Wird wohl auf Ghetto Reds gemoddet. Eigentlich staubt die nur rum...


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Könntest du dazu ein deutsches Howto schreiben? Englisch dürfte es ja genug geben.


An den TE: Stelle dir doch eine Lampe daneben dann braucht man auch keine Beleuchtung am Brett.


----------



## Lemiewings (19. November 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Verzichte auf die Beleuchtung und du wirst fündig. Die Puffbeleuchtung braucht eh kein Mensch. Wer guckt beim Zocken auf die Tastatur?


 
Finds halt ganz angenehm wenn die Tasten leuchten, aber wenn das so eine große Hürde ist, werde ich wohl darauf verzichten .
Und täusche ich mich und ist Beleuchtung in der Produktion so teuer? Oder lassen sich die Hersteller das nur fürstlich bezahlen?

Und welche leisen switches bevorzugt ihr wenn es hauptsächlich ums zocken geht?


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Die Hersteller lassen das weg weil es Unsinn ist, alzu teuer dürfte die nicht sein.

Leise sind alles außer die Blues, also ausprobieren!


----------



## s|n|s (19. November 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Finds halt ganz angenehm wenn die Tasten leuchten, aber wenn das so eine große Hürde ist, werde ich wohl darauf verzichten .
> Und täusche ich mich und ist Beleuchtung in der Produktion so teuer? Oder lassen sich die Hersteller das nur fürstlich bezahlen?
> 
> Und welche leisen switches bevorzugt ihr wenn es hauptsächlich ums zocken geht?


 

Denke, dass es ein bischen von beidem ist. Teurer in der Produkion als ohne, klar. Und durch Beleuchtung ein weiteres Feature auch Verkaufsargument.

Braune Switches fühlen sich beim Tippen und Zocken am besten an. Schwarze sind zu hart. Blaue zu laut. Den Rest durfte ich noch nicht tippen. Rote, Ghetto Rot und Ghetto clears wären sehr interressant, sind aber schwer zu kriegen. Topre ist ein Thema für sich.

Viel Spass bei der Suche nach einer braunen MX  Unter 100,-€ wird das so schnell nix. I speak in Rhymes 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine gebrauchte Cherry G80 holen. Die haben meistens schwarze MX und gibt es für 10€. Wenn die dir gefällt, dann kann man weiter sehen. Entweder modden auf Ghetto reds. Das kann jeder. Oder ne andere kaufen. Das macht jeder. lol


----------



## Lemiewings (19. November 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> ...Braune Switches fühlen sich beim Tippen und Zocken am besten an. Schwarze sind zu hart. Blaue zu laut. Den Rest durfte ich noch nicht tippen. Rote, Ghetto Rot und Ghetto clears wären sehr interressant, sind aber schwer zu kriegen. Topre ist ein Thema für sich. ...



Ok also die Realfroce Topre sind in einer Liga für sich (Zumindest Preislich ).
Und wenn ich das grad auf die schnelle richtig gegoogled hab, dann sind die Ghettos gemoddete switches. Ist das nicht ne ekelige arbeit über hundert stück einzelnd zu modifiziern, abgesehen davon das bei einer neuen Tastaur die Garantie dann weg ist und das ganze wider Geld kostet ? Oder kann man die so kaufen?

Also gut dann Frag ich einfach nochmal so: Handballenauflage, Multimediatasten und Rote oder bevorzugt Braune switches. Was sind da eure Favoriten


----------



## gh0st76 (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Hersteller lassen das weg weil es Unsinn ist, alzu teuer dürfte die nicht sein.
> 
> Leise sind alles außer die Blues, also ausprobieren!


 

Teurer sind die einzelnen LED´s im Switch schon. Aber schön zu lesen das mal wieder einer meint das die blues laut wären. Einfach mal nicht bis zum Anschlag durchhämmern und mal Touchtype probieren. Dann sind sogar blues so leise das sich die bessere hälfte nicht aufregen kann.

@Lemiewings

Lass die Handballenauflage weg und ich sag sofort Zowie Celeritas.


----------



## s|n|s (21. November 2011)

Die günstigste MX braun Tastatur:

Professional DE Silent                                                          129,00 €
hat chery MX browns, ist günstiger als eine Filco und die Qualität ist Top. Userbericht im Forum

Zowie Celeritas find ich nicht so prall. Die DAS ist besser.


----------



## Lemiewings (23. November 2011)

Die hat aber leider wieder nix von dem was ich eigtl. wollte, abgesehen davon das sie mechanisch ist . Ich verzweifel hier langsam . Naja mal gucken vlt. kommt bis Weihnachten ja noch was neues .


----------



## Skeksis (23. November 2011)

spar lieber noch paar Euros und dann hol dir was ordentliches, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Klar ist die Erstanschaffung einer Mecha relativ kostenintensiv. Aber du brauchst die nächsten Jahre nix anderes mehr, musst dich dauernd umgewöhnen und du hast haptisch was tolles. 

Ich hab den Kauf meiner Mechas nie bereut.

Wasn mit QPad? Hat wohl noch keiner Erfahrung mit gemacht, richtig?

http://www.corporate.qpad.se/modules/news/


----------



## gh0st76 (23. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> spar lieber noch paar Euros und dann hol dir was ordentliches, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Klar ist die Erstanschaffung einer Mecha relativ kostenintensiv. Aber du brauchst die nächsten Jahre nix anderes mehr, musst dich dauernd umgewöhnen und du hast haptisch was tolles.
> 
> Ich hab den Kauf meiner Mechas nie bereut.
> 
> ...


 
Die MK-80 ist eine gute Tastatur. Aber QPAD bringt ja noch zwei raus die mit den Cherry Reds daher kommen.  Wurde ja auch mal Zeit das ein Hersteller die Switches in Deutschland vertreibt.


----------



## Skeksis (23. November 2011)

toll, wie bring ich denn das meiner Freundin bei? "Du die hat andere Switches, die brauch ich auch noch?! xD


----------



## gh0st76 (23. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> toll, wie bring ich denn das meiner Freundin bei? "Du die hat andere Switches, die brauch ich auch noch?! xD


 
Einfach kaufen. Man kann immer noch versuchen ihr zu erzählen das es die gleiche Tastatur ist. Nur das sie das Brett anders in Erinnerung hat.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

Wann kommt die mit Reds in DE?


----------



## s|n|s (24. November 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Die hat aber leider wieder nix von dem was ich eigtl. wollte, abgesehen davon das sie mechanisch ist . Ich verzweifel hier langsam . Naja mal gucken vlt. kommt bis Weihnachten ja noch was neues .


 


> Also ich suche wie um Titel zu lesen ist eine mechanische Tastatur, die  leise und beleuchtet ist und eine Handballenauflage hat. Auf Makros lege  ich keinen wert, was ich aber gut finden würde, wäre die Möglichkeit  die Windows Tasten zu sperren und evtl. Multimedia tasten.


DAS keyboard Professional S Silent:

mechanisch _check_
leise _check_
beleuchtet. Monitor einschalten! _check_
Handballenauflage. Handballenauflage für Zehner bei Amazon oder Alternate bestellen! _check_
Windows Tasten und Capslock sperren. Sharpkeys 3.0 benutzen. _check_
Multimediatasten. Autohotkey benutzen. _check

Alle Anforderungen erfüllt.

_


> Preislich hatte ich mir so 80€ vorgestellt, wenn es einen lohnenden Mehrwert gibt, vlt. auch so 100€.


Qualität kostet Geld.


----------



## Lemiewings (24. November 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> DAS keyboard Professional S Silent:
> 
> mechanisch _check_
> leise _check_
> ...



Ich bin dir (und natürlich auch den anderen  ) ja dankbar für die Beteiligung an dem Thread, aber ich wollte eben eine Tastatur die diese Features hat, eben damit ich nicht mit zugekaufter Auflage und extra Software hantieren muss.

Ich werde noch bis Weihnachten warten. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja was passendes für mich, oder ich muss es doch so handhaben wie du vorgeschlagen 
hast. Weil eine Mechanische kommt so oder so ins Haus.



s|n|s schrieb:


> Qualität kostet Geld.



Leider ja.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. November 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Ich bin dir (und natürlich auch den anderen  ) ja dankbar für die Beteiligung an dem Thread, aber ich wollte eben eine Tastatur die diese Features hat, eben damit ich nicht mit zugekaufter Auflage und extra Software hantieren muss.
> 
> Ich werde noch bis Weihnachten warten. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja was passendes für mich, oder ich muss es doch so handhaben wie du vorgeschlagen
> hast. Weil eine Mechanische kommt so oder so ins Haus.
> ...


 

Guck mal bei QPAD nach. Da kann man sich momentan die MK-80 mit Switches seiner Wahl bestellen. Bei dir wären das dann wohl Browns oder Reds. Ansonsten auf die MK-85 warten die mit Reds kommt, beleuchtet ist, eine Handballenauflage hat und programmierbar ist.


----------



## Lemiewings (24. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Guck mal bei QPAD nach. Da kann man sich momentan die MK-80 mit Switches seiner Wahl bestellen. Bei dir wären das dann wohl Browns oder Reds. Ansonsten auf die MK-85 warten die mit Reds kommt, beleuchtet ist, eine Handballenauflage hat und programmierbar ist.


 
Gut das du es nochmal erwähnst, bin über die ihrgendwie drüber weggegangen .
Also die MK-85 mit Browns währe ziemlich genau das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, nur kostet die mit den 20€ () Versand halt mal 170€...Weißt du zufällig wie lange die das mit der freien Switch Wahl noch machen?


----------



## gh0st76 (24. November 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Gut das du es nochmal erwähnst, bin über die ihrgendwie drüber weggegangen .
> Also die MK-85 mit Browns währe ziemlich genau das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, nur kostet die mit den 20€ () Versand halt mal 170€...Weißt du zufällig wie lange die das mit der freien Switch Wahl noch machen?


 
Die MK-85 gibts nur mit Reds. Die Aktion gilt momentan nur für die MK-80 das man sich da die Switches aussuchen kann. Wohl auch nur für kurze Zeit. Der Versand ist nur so teuer weil man direkt in Schweden bestellt.


----------



## Lemiewings (24. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die MK-85 gibts nur mit Reds. Die Aktion gilt momentan nur für die MK-80 das man sich da die Switches aussuchen kann. Wohl auch nur für kurze Zeit. Der Versand ist nur so teuer weil man direkt in Schweden bestellt.


 
Guck mal hier
Über dem "Buy Now" ist bei jeder Tastatur ne Auswahlmöglichkeit für layout und switches.

Und das der Versand deshalb so teuer ist mir klar, trotzdem verdammt viel im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Was ist Nordiclayout?
So teuer ist sie auch nicht, eine der weinge mit N-keyrollover über USB und mir Beleuchtung.
Also die MK-85


----------



## Lemiewings (24. November 2011)

Ohne großartig gegoogelt zu haben, würde ich sagen das Dänemark,Schweden, Norwegen ect. sich das Layout teilen.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. November 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Guck mal hier
> Über dem "Buy Now" ist bei jeder Tastatur ne Auswahlmöglichkeit für layout und switches.
> 
> Und das der Versand deshalb so teuer ist mir klar, trotzdem verdammt viel im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis.


 

Ok. Wusste nur das die momentan die MK-80 mit freier Switchwahl anbieten. Halt nur für kurze Zeit bevor die neuen Tastaturen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## spw (18. April 2012)

Ich denke ich hol mir die mk85 rot beleuchtet.kann man da die ballenauflage abnehmen?

bin trotzdem mit der logitech g110 sehr zufrieden,die rote beleuchtung ist mittlerweile ein muss. aber jetzt soll was "richtiges" her .  

Gibts sowas wie ne filco auch mit roten led?

Meine traumtastatur wäre eine mechanische G110 (ja nur vom layout her....) mit variabler beleuchtung und 3 speicherbaren settings ,usb 3.0 anschlüsse für maus und track ir...ja das wär was.   handballenauflage und son zeugs ist mir ein graus. flach soll sie sein,spartanisch,schwer und rot/variabel beleuchtet.

HAHA amazon hat die qpad mk85 red um 144...GEKAUFT


----------

